# Fatty Gabel



## roborider (8. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab auf der Cannondale-Seite gesehen, dass die Fatty-Starrgabeln ja immernoch in allen möglichen Variationen verbaut werden, z.B. in den Tandems und den ganzen Urban-Modellen...
Sieht jemand eine Möglichkeit an so eine Gabel ranzukommen, außer, dass man sich ein komplettes Bike kauft und die Gabel ausbaut?

MfG Hannes


----------



## konrad (8. August 2008)

die kann eigentlich jeder bikelade einzeln bestellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (8. August 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, lässt sich Cannondale so eine nette Fatty Gabel als Einzelteil dann einiges kosten. Das Modell Fatty Ultra R Tandem bringt es auf ca. 250 Euro.


----------



## Trialar (8. August 2008)

Da isses hier ja richtig günstig:

http://www.hoch2bikes.de/index.php?...2f5ad6e8db878f0ca8&act=1218197904&listby=part

Ansonsten schaust halt bei eBay. Sind öfters welche drin. Gehen dann aber meistens auch für über 100 weg.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (8. August 2008)

also bei ebay gibts immer solche die ausgebaut wurden und die sind zum groÃteil neu.
hÃ¤tte letzens fast eine ersteigert. gehen da so fÃ¼r 100 bis 120â¬ weg. wenn man glÃ¼ck hat und die farbe egal ist, gehen manchmal auch welche fÃ¼r 60â¬ !!! in tÃ¼rkis raus.
wenn du keinen zeitdruck hast immer mal reinschauen und abwarten!
flo


----------



## roborider (8. August 2008)

Ok, 199â¬ sind mir dann doch zuviel ... aber mir gefÃ¤llt die Gabel irgendwie, die hat Charakter 
Na mal schauen, ob ich doch noch irgendwo eine abbekomme ...
Danke, fÃ¼r die Links usw.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (12. August 2008)

Kann es sein, dass die herkömmlichen Trialgabeln von Jan und Co höher bauen, als die Fatty? Das wäre ein ganz neuer Ansatz für meinen Geo-Thread.


----------



## ecols (12. August 2008)

glaub ich sofort.. ich nehm an dass die Fatty eher wie ne syntace um 400mm höhe liegt.. beim jan gibts ja zwischen 405 und 420 alles mögliche, was sich natürlich auf v.a. auf lenkwinkel und tretlagerhöhe auswirkt.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (12. August 2008)

die fatty ist 400mm!


----------



## The-Engineer (29. August 2008)

Hatte an meinem alten CrMo-MTB-Trial-Umbau ne Fatty.
Hab die von meinem Händler des Vertrauens bekommmen und nie und nimmer so viel Geld bezahlt!
Allerdings ist mir dann bei nem Crash direkt das Unterrohr vom Rahmen geknickt und die Gabel ganz geblieben.
Hatte seitdem wieder nur dünnere Gabeln drin - die sind günstiger als ein Rahmen...


----------

